# Preference on Camouflage



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

During my time in service I wore strictly the woodland pattern worn by Marines, Army, Airfarce, and Navy Corpsmen and SEALS. I liked it. It however is not the best for my locale. I own Desert Chocolate Chips, 3 color Desert and Woodland Digie Marine. I am looking at Multi Cam for up here. I think its my best choice. All thoughts and replies are appreciated, unless you have some for sale.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Not sure if this worked
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...-GKY1lsNNQdPmt7lvYiH7wHe59xCEVSzfAL1rckXaRctQ


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Here's mine


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

I can sell you any type you need. Just send full name, address, cc #, religious preference, size, pattern choice, MapQuest directions to your home and where you keep the keys to your boat...

Here, I use three types depending on terrain; Marpat Woodland and Desert and MultiCam.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

See here at home, Multi seems to be the best, however Desert would be close. I can be in the forest in minutes though. So I am trying to evaluate different situations. I don't want to live in the stuff anymore, but I also need to get the wife something if I am not about.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Most of my gear that I've put together for a violent shtf is black. Our path out of here includes; urban, desert (semi arid and dry as ****), and woodland, not to mention some geographical formations that I don't think fit into any traditional classifications. If things are bad enough that I need camo, I'd rather move in low light as much as possible until I get to the woodland areas. Black will help me keep a low profile, and hopefully won't appear immediately tactical from a distance.

My wife has a lot of woodland MARPAT camo, which will not only help her once we reach our destination, but is also fairly dark in nature and blends well in low light against most backdrops.

If I could replace all my gear with a particular pattern, it would probably be Multicam.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

It all depends on the locale you're going to be operating in, of course. In my area it would be a woodland pattern. Actually all I need to do is walk through the sporting goods section at Walmart. They have all the right stuff for this area. Frankly, I hadn't realized that they knew there was more than one pattern .


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah see I can do multiple, which is why I am trying to figure this out, plus winter whites or Aplenflage.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Since the recent viral outbreaks, a tyvex suit might be handy. 
For winter up North plain white is OK. A little black,brown and grey spray paint helps to blend right in.
A.K.A. Coyote Camo.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

We decided to go with standard hunting camo, since half the folks wear it daily anyway. Dress in Mossy Oak and nobody pays you the least bit of attention. Dress in digital BDU's (when you are old and "not rail thin to say the least) and people give you "the look".

I don't need "the look" I just want to blend in with all the other folks in the Honey War zone.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

With the unaided eye, I find it easier to pick up movement of a solid color (black/dark blue etc.) at night as opposed say a woodland pattern which is more difficult to pick up on as the different colors values of the coarse camo pattern will still break up the outline to some degree. The finer the camo pattern the more it appears as a solid color especially at night, and the easier it is to spot. Then again with the widespread use of NV devices all bets are off.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a real eclectic collection of woodland cammo. Hunting patterns like real tree, British cammo, alpenflauge (Swiss), and so on. I also have some west German winter gear (snow suit and poncho). I am more hunting oriented but it will work for SHTF.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I can disappear... I don't need camo.

I suggest you study Obama, he hides behind children.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Multi seems to work best around here.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 9, 2014)

Around here and me being a big time hunter I like realtree camouflage , the mossy oak seems to dark for my neck of the woods . I do own the woodland fatigues but only wear them trapping or for daily use . A fella can disappear around these parts in some realtree camo .


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Seneca said:


> With the unaided eye, I find it easier to pick up movement of a solid color (black/dark blue etc.) at night as opposed say a woodland pattern which is more difficult to pick up on as the different colors values of the coarse camo pattern will still break up the outline to some degree. The finer the camo pattern the more it appears as a solid color especially at night, and the easier it is to spot. Then again with the widespread use of NV devices all bets are off.


A good point. At night, flir's can make _any _ camo worthless. Regular night vision scopes can make movement so ob ious it ain't funny. I guess you have to make sure you have the biggest guns and use them first or you're going to lose, these days.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well so far all real good points and answers. I don't own any of the Real Tree or Mossy Oak stuff, but I think my area would accomodate some of it.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Seneca said:


> With the unaided eye, I find it easier to pick up movement of a solid color (black/dark blue etc.) at night as opposed say a woodland pattern which is more difficult to pick up on as the different colors values of the coarse camo pattern will still break up the outline to some degree. The finer the camo pattern the more it appears as a solid color especially at night, and the easier it is to spot. Then again with the widespread use of NV devices all bets are off.


I met a guy who trained people to disappear in plain sight without any camouflage patterns at all. Wish I had some of the pictures, but I bet I could turn them up if I looked hard enough. Camo helps, but it's up to the person wearing it to make it effective. This counts for night time movement as well. You won't see me move, because if you're close enough, I probably won't move.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Over the years I've settled on grey. You can wear it anywhere and I've noticed that, in all kinds of cover and lighting it is my grey cats that are the most difficult to see, even when I know they are there. Cat grey, like a Russian Blue, just seems to work. I have two grey cats now and they get lost all the time, right in front of me.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Jeep said:


> During my time in service I wore strictly the woodland pattern worn by Marines, Army, Airfarce, and Navy Corpsmen and SEALS. I liked it. It however is not the best for my locale. I own Desert Chocolate Chips, 3 color Desert and Woodland Digie Marine. I am looking at Multi Cam for up here. I think its my best choice. All thoughts and replies are appreciated, unless you have some for sale.


I used to have a camouflage Tee shirt and skivvvy drawers but never could seem to find it. Guess it blended in with the surroundings too good maybe? Have you got a Gilley suit?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I think salty and catfishermen have it right. Hunting patterns work very well. Ever seen those pics from companies like realtree or mossyoak where they challenge you to find the hunter? I also like greys. Or a black fabric that has been washed so many times it turns into a dark Grey, light black tone.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 9, 2014)

Cool pictures


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Wow...hey give me a link where i can learn about it and maybe buy some stuff like this..its too good to resist


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

i still cant see anything except the guy on the far right shooting a bow and arrow. The guy on the left looks like a horny toad clinging to the tree. What is up with the middle pic?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lots of sights Zed here is one to start. The Sportsman's Guide - Hunting & Outdoor Gear, Shooting Supplies, Military Surplus, Survival Gear and More!


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Lots of sights Zed here is one to start. The Sportsman's Guide - Hunting & Outdoor Gear, Shooting Supplies, Military Surplus, Survival Gear and More!


bookmarked it !!


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a number of customers ask me about camo clothes, especially about this time of year. So, my 2¢...

The eyes of hunting prey are different than the eyes of people, so depending on the light level, terrain and vegetation, most work fine for non-hunting applications. Hunting needs a bit more attention as one of the biggest considerations in concealment include light/reflection and movement which animals pick up on easily. Non-trained people overlook this far too often in both situations; hunting and otherwise, so camo pattern does not seem to be as important in non-hunting applications with non-trained individuals. I have worn my duck hunting camo while deer hunting in an open tree stand (it was rainy and cold) and most of my buddies could not pick me out in the trees. Only one guy picked me out and he is a retired Army Infantry Soldier; highly trained. The use of new technologies have completely changed the situation and now military camo is made to give less of a UV signature.

That said, the best camo for any situation is any military camo as it is well made, has patterns that work for animals or people and made in the USA. Retail camo like Mossy Oak is fine, but it is not better, especially in quality. They make it that way knowing people are going to get bit by the "new camo" bug next year and change, or at least they hope so. If people had to wear retail camo as often as Soldiers, Sailors, Airmen and Marines do, it wouldn't last a month. Plus, it's usually made in China! Military clothing is a good buy especially if you live near a military base; visit the surplus stores.

One of the most profitable categories in retail sales is clothing, shirts being at the top. This goes even more so for camo clothing. That is one of the main reasons why we keep seeing new camo patterns; to keep you buying more because the marketing wants you to believe it is better. It is not but it is much more expensive.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Remember camo depends on your surroundings. I personally have every camo pattern the army has used since 2004 (desert and forest bdus, acu digital, and multicam). I live by the beach so all my camo is worthless and if stuck at my location my best camo is flip flops and board shorts.

But my local gun shop does some tasteful calendars of camo to use for hunting in the surrounding woods and swamps. And I like there camo but might be a little to tight for me :/.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm thinking just sticking with Multicam for around here. Of course if I had to leave I would bring the others along for reassurance.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Okay, so Multicam is a good choice for an all-around camo pattern. 
If works for our Armed Forces, it's good enough for me.

But, what about at night? What about in an urban environment? An urban environment at night?
Black seems to be the answer, but is it best for these three situations?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Dark Jester said:


> Okay, so Multicam is a good choice for an all-around camo pattern.
> If works for our Armed Forces, it's good enough for me.
> 
> But, what about at night? What about in an urban environment? An urban environment at night?
> Black seems to be the answer, but is it best for these three situations?


There's a black Multicam. Their own rep could only say "It just looks cool" when trying to describe it.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> There's a black Multicam. Their own rep could only say "It just looks cool" when trying to describe it.


Holy Moly! Here it is... kewl. Thanks for the head-up, DD!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I've seen it and it does. Probably would be good for urban applications at night.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Jeep said:


> I've seen it and it does. Probably would be good for urban applications at night.


For urban where there is a good deal of buildings, streets, etc., this seems to be a good choice.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Depends where you are. and Time of year. Urban pants around your knees ball cap on side ways and a bunch of ink blend right in.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Dark Jester said:


> Okay, so Multicam is a good choice for an all-around camo pattern.
> If works for our Armed Forces, it's good enough for me.
> 
> But, what about at night? What about in an urban environment? An urban environment at night?
> Black seems to be the answer, but is it best for these three situations?


Honestly I would still stick with multi-cam than switching to a "urban styled" camo. The reasoning behind this is unless I am only moving within buildings or an urban like environment on the scale of NYC multi-cam would still be functional. Bush/dirt/tree etc are naturally occuring in most urban environments still and since it is a "dark" camo it is dark enough to represent shadows.

Urban camo... tecnically, despite how disgusting it is and just not military in my head, ACU digital makes good camo in an urban environment. The other factor with sticking with multicam is when one moves from urban to rural... ACU sticks out like a gray slab of blob in the woods. Black and black-multicam also sticks out in the natural eye and is very easy to pick up when one scans the woods.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

In a SHTF situation while at the office, I have to leave Chicago and the first 10 miles or so are very urban. At that point I have a couple of options that take me through woods, semi-open fields, wooded bike trails as well as culverts and such that have plenty of trees and coverage. Those first 10 miles I consider the hot zone. I cannot wear camo as that will absolutely mark me as someone who has good stuff in their GHB. So when I was looking for a poncho that can be used as either shelter, protection from rain, emergency bivy, or a way to disguise my location when bedding down for the one night if needed, I opted for digital camo. I made the decision after watching the link below, which compared the effectiveness of Marpat vs. Digital:


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

hansonb4 said:


> In a SHTF situation while at the office, I have to leave Chicago and the first 10 miles or so are very urban. At that point I have a couple of options that take me through woods, semi-open fields, wooded bike trails as well as culverts and such that have plenty of trees and coverage. Those first 10 miles I consider the hot zone. I cannot wear camo as that will absolutely mark me as someone who has good stuff in their GHB. So when I was looking for a poncho that can be used as either shelter, protection from rain, emergency bivy, or a way to disguise my location when bedding down for the one night if needed, I opted for digital camo. I made the decision after watching the link below, which compared the effectiveness of Marpat vs. Digital:


For those who are looking at the ACU option you will all be happy starting next year when the new "Scorpion" (basically multi-cam v2) comes out for the Army next year. Should see alot of the ACU stuff go on the market dirt cheap.. or at least at surplus shops.

If you go that route... remove all velcro and replace with buttons. I mean hook and loop.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Realtree extra gray in winter, Mossy Oak new breakup when there is foliage on the trees and Fusion 3D in fall. +1 on not wearing military camo. In military patterns I like regular digital ACU camo, Multicam and woodland. I'm going to pickup a pair or two of camo bibs this weekend.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

With OD green, Woodland ,dessert and Acu stored in boxes all still fit I will not be in the market of and new Ideas.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A couple of things that have helped me, blend in is knowing there are no perfectly straight lines in nature, so I break those up and most things in nature present a vertical profile, so I minimize or try to avoid presenting a horizontal profile.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The problem that the military faces is that they are trying to use camouflage that will work in the most areas and seasons without having to change. Individuals should go with their location, the vegetation, terrain, time of year etc. In some cases a better choice may be the camo sold to local hunters at sporting goods stores. Fortunately for me, the old woodland pattern that I wore when in the Army works fine where I live, but I do need to work on getting something if we have snow covering everything.


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> The problem that the military faces is that they are trying to use camouflage that will work in the most areas and seasons without having to change. Individuals should go with their location, the vegetation, terrain, time of year etc. In some cases a better choice may be the camo sold to local hunters at sporting goods stores. Fortunately for me, the old woodland pattern that I wore when in the Army works fine where I live, but I do need to work on getting something if we have snow covering everything.[/QUOTE
> 
> They usually have a number of colors/shades like in those Digital and now Multicam.
> Regular Multicam, Desert, Dark and Alpine


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

In parts of Iraq a mix of the old Woodland and Dessert seems to work real well. I know it may sound strange but it helped break things up


----------

